# μάθουν or μαθαίνουν?



## BrendaP

Which is correct?
Στο Καναδά, τα παιδιά πρέπει να μάθουν/ μαθαίνουν (τα) Γαλλικά στο σχολείο.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sotos

It depends on the context. In most cases  μαθαίνουν is the correct.  This form has the sense of "something happening continuously". Μάθουν has the sense of "once" (or "once and forever").


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks, Sotos. That's what I thought, but wasn't sure if learning something in school would be considered a one time thing..as in "I learned French in school"...once and done, as opposed to "studying" something..."I will be studying Greek for the rest of my life", which will certainly be happening continuously for me 
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## uress

BrendaP said:


> Στο*N* Καναδά, τα παιδιά πρέπει να μάθουν/ μαθαίνουν (τα) Γαλλικά στο σχολείο.



να μάθουν They have to know French at the end of the school.

να μαθαίνουν They have lessons (but if they will really be able to speak... )


----------



## BrendaP

uress said:


> να μάθουν They have to know French at the end of the school.
> 
> να μαθαίνουν They have lessons (but if they will reallybe able to speak... )



Thanks, uress. Perhaps "study" would be a more accurate verb to use, with no guarantee of actually knowing the language in the end.   Also, thanks for correcting ΣτοΝ.


----------



## Perseas

From another mode of thinking:
My children.../John and Helen.../These specific children must learn French in school .... πρέπει να μάθουν
Children in general, those who were born in 2010, 2011, 2012, ... who will be born in 2017, 2018... πρέπει να μαθαίνουν


----------



## BrendaP

Oh...that's an interesting thought! As always, thanks for your input, Perseas


----------



## yaryalitsa

μαθαίνω,
μάθαινα,
έμαθα
θα μαθαίνω
θα μάθω
έχω μάθει
είχα μάθει
θα έχω μάθει

*Similar or not?:*  παθαίνω, πάθαινα, έπαθα, θα παθαίνω, θα πάθω έχω/είχα/θα έχω πάθει  /    ανεβαίνω, ανέβαινα, ανέβηκα, θα ανεβαίνω, θα ανεβώ, έχω/είχα/θα έχω ανεβεί   /  βγαίνω, έβγαινα, βγήκα, θα βγαίνω, θα βγω, έχω/είχα/θα έχω βγει.

*ΑΛΛΑ/BUT*

πλένω, έπλενα, έπλυνα, θα πλένω, θα πλύνω, έχω/είχα/θα έχω πλύνει
μένω, έμενα, έμεινα, θα μένω, θα μείνω, έχω/είχα/θα έχω μείνει
δένω, έδενα, έδεσα, θα δένω, θα δέσω, έχω/είχα/θα έχω δέσει


----------

